# Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

					Wenn Sie bei den eisigen Temperaturen Geschenke online bestellen möchten, haben Sie theoretisch bis zum 24. Dezember Zeit, damit Ihre Amazon-Lieferung pünktlich zum Fest ankommt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*


----------



## Sixxer (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Mein Kindle Paper white kommt erst Ende Januar, trotz das ich es im Oktober schon gekauft habe. Also Amazon bitte nicht so hoch loben..


----------



## Jackjan (16. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Letzte Woche Montag habe ich mir ein neuen Popschutz für mein Mikrofon geholt und hatte erst Ende des Monats gerechnet, aber erstaunlicher weise kam es schon vorgestern an.


----------



## KastenBier (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*



Sixxer schrieb:


> Mein Kindle Paper white kommt erst Ende Januar, trotz das ich es im Oktober schon gekauft habe. Also Amazon bitte nicht so hoch loben..


 
Das eine hat aber mit dem anderen nichts zutun. Dein Problem ist die Produktverfügbarkeit. Hier im Artikel geht es um die Auslieferung von Produkten, welche verfügbar sind.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Ich hab' vorhin auch noch fast alle Geschenke da bestellt...


----------



## ferdi1982 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Genau, die Produkte welche Verfügbar sind, werden auch pünktlich geliefert, persönlich kenne ich nichts besseres als Amazon wenn es um den Versand geht, da sind die Weltmeister.....schnell und pünktlich sofern das Produkt verfügbar ist, aber das sieht man ja wenn mann bestellt


----------



## BöserMob (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Heute 2 lagernde Audio Cds bestellt. Ich bin auch ganz entspannt, teile Ferdi1982s Erfahrung


----------



## ferdi1982 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte rofl...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BöserMob (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

passte das bild zu irgendeiner reaktion bisher, wärs echt nice


----------



## ferdi1982 (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die Bestelltermine von Amazon für eine rechtzeitige Lieferung zu Weihnachten [Anzeige]*

Mhhh heut müsstest Du deine CD's bekommen  Wie schauts aus?


----------

